
Edge vs. level triggered logic in Kubernetes - theikkila
https://speakerdeck.com/thockin/edge-vs-level-triggered-logic
======
theikkila
I find this interesting to use even with common web applications as a design
pattern. It's usually easy to just dispatch events but parsing them is always
complicated and if you need to do that in all clients youre essentially
decoupling the logic. If you can provide already parsed state you are
providing the view into that data.

